# Lucy, Katy & Bobby Blue



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOADS of pics this time!!! And I think I'll just update this thread each time I have new pics to share so if you like seeing them, check back 

Lucy is the brindle greyhound, Katy is the blonde lurcher and Bobby Blue is the greyhound puppy (5 months old).

I went to a charity shop and bought 2 big teddies for Bobby and Katy. Lucy isn't interested, but Katy loves soft things and I thought Bobby might too. He does!

P1050472 by Niseag, on Flickr

Bobby and his bunny, and Katy's old teddy (its needing washed)

P1050481 by Niseag, on Flickr

Garden playtime

P1050485 by Niseag, on Flickr


P1050490 by Niseag, on Flickr


P1050495 by Niseag, on Flickr


P1050503 by Niseag, on Flickr

Katy does not approve of litterbugs, but plastic bottles are good fun

P1050508 by Niseag, on Flickr

Little weirdo and his ears

P1050514 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSC_0001 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucy & Lucky cat

DSC_0002 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0004 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0018 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0019 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0025 by Niseag, on Flickr

More outside shots...

DSC_0031 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0055 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by Niseag, on Flickr

She might be the fastest but she can't keep going as long as the younger ones!

DSC_0069 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0071 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0076 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0077 by Niseag, on Flickr

He is starting to play!

DSC_0079 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0087 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSC_0001 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucy & Lucky cat

DSC_0002 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0004 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0018 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0019 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0025 by Niseag, on Flickr

More outside shots...

DSC_0031 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0055 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by Niseag, on Flickr

She might be the fastest but she can't keep going as long as the younger ones!

DSC_0069 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0071 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0076 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0077 by Niseag, on Flickr

He is starting to play!

DSC_0079 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0080 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0087 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Fab pictures of your lovely dogs


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gorguss photo's of gorguss doglets :001_wub: x x x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

More pics 

DSC_0094 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0098 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0106 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0108 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0112 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0121 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0125 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0131 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0141 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0142 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0144 by Niseag, on Flickr

He just couldn't help himself!

DSC_0012 by Niseag, on Flickr

At the pub

DSC_0015 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0017 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0020 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0029 by Niseag, on Flickr

No idea where Bobby was going!

DSC_0030 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0031 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0038 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0042 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0045 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0048 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0053 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0057 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0003 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0005 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0009 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0014 by Niseag, on Flickr

more...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

New collars for Bobby

DSC_0019 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0065 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by Niseag, on Flickr

With the food he won

DSC_0070 by Niseag, on Flickr

And for the first time in years, the girls are actually EATING a full bowl of food!

DSC_0072 by Niseag, on Flickr

This was Bobby's worst destruction, could have cried that day. There was nothing on the floor when I left!


He discovered he quite likes Kongs














He's oh so proud of his teeny willy! Lol.


Katy got three new collars for 99p on ebay 


Some more...lost my bed...


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lovely photo's of lovely dogs with the most gorguss eyes :thumbup1: x x x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Katy and her personal space issues!
DSC_0209 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0211 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0215 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0219 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0221 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

These were taken from an upstairs window on my phone. My sister playing with the dogs.
Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Great pics, love wee Bobby, looks a character


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

And some more...

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

Untitled by Niseag, on Flickr

His entry for the James Wellbeloved
BobbyBlue by Niseag, on Flickr

It wasn't me!
DSC_0002 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0227 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0228 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0333 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0341 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0255 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0256 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0257 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0261 by Niseag, on Flickr
l
DSC_0268 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0279 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0290 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0309 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0322 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0327 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobby on a nice warm day
DSC_0001 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by Niseag, on Flickr

Next day, not quite as clean!
DSC_0119 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0123 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0130 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's some photos from the pack walk by the 'Highland Dogblog'...
P1050909 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050910 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050911 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050913 by Niseag, on Flickr

This is Cluanie, his Dad organises the walks. Bobby was scared of him!
P1050915 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050918 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050919 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050922 by Niseag, on Flickr

This is Argent
P1050923 by Niseag, on Flickr

Gem
P1050925 by Niseag, on Flickr

Bru - I seriously loved this dog
P1050926 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050928 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050932 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050935 by Niseag, on Flickr

Chocolate Lab is Bailey, didn't catch the others names, other than Gem and Bru.
P1050936 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050941 by Niseag, on Flickr

As you can see, Bob was scared of him!
P1050943 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050944 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050945 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050946 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050948 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050950 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050951 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050958 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050960 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050962 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050963 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050965 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050968 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050970 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050971 by Niseag, on Flickr

Bob was also scared of this little guy for most of the walk, but he did make friends in the end
P1050972 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050979 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050983 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050996 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050997 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050998 by Niseag, on Flickr

P1050999 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely pics, could look at your gorgeous pointy lot all day. And the scenery around where you live is stunning!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you!  They are lucky to live here, as am I!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSC_0001 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful pups


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobby's beach!

DSC_0006 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0029 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0041 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0042 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucy only wants to chase bunnies...
DSC_0069 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0079 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0102 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0105 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0113 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0122 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0124 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0127 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0136 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0148 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0154 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0158 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0180 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0181 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSC_0182 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0188 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0190 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0201 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0202 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0204 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0209 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0216 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0217 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0223 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0225 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0226 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0229 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0230 by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0234 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------

